# Favorite guitar inlays



## Arshu123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Post some pics of your favorite custom guitar inlays (no dots or blocks!)


----------



## Siggevaio (Jan 17, 2018)

My favorite is the invisible one.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 17, 2018)

Double post? http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/favorite-guitar-inlays.327397/

I also greatly prefer the look of woodgrain over the look of woodgrain with dead mollusc shells pressed into it, personally.

If I rule out blank wood, though, here are some cool ideas:

Planets:





(shh - these are actually stickers) alembic did this more real and better-looking, but also crazy expensive:





Lunar phases:




Might look better if the dark parts were left bare wood, but still a nifty idea.

I also thought that that Steve Vai DNA inlay was pretty cool.

There are a lot of inlays I've seen around here, like light-up bats or crazy intricate things like water droplets and stuff that look amazing, but are a little over-the-top for my personal tastes on my own instruments.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jan 17, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Double post? http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/favorite-guitar-inlays.327397/
> 
> I also greatly prefer the look of woodgrain over the look of woodgrain with dead mollusc shells pressed into it, personally.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah sorry for that double post, my bad!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2018)

I like the technicality of these, but if I have a choice I'd prefer more minimalist/modern styled inlays


----------



## bostjan (Jan 17, 2018)

I wonder if someone thought they were asking for melting clocks when he said "Can I get a Salvador Dali inlay?"


KnightBrolaire said:


>


Kind of like ...





Or did the dude actually want Dali's face inlaid on the fretboard?!


----------



## MoonJelly (Jan 17, 2018)

I love Larry Robinson's work, over the top as it may be. He's one of those artists who is so top of his field it makes you want to give up. Among others, he worked on Martin's millionth guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2018)

bostjan said:


> I wonder if someone thought they were asking for melting clocks when he said "Can I get a Salvador Dali inlay?"
> 
> Kind of like ...
> 
> ...


I think it was a custom showcase piece. William Laskin does a lot of portraiture inlaying.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2018)

Pretty much Daemoness.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 18, 2018)

wouldn't play this...just hang it on the wall. a work of art for sure.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 18, 2018)

MOP & Paua heart birds, hollow birds, abalone birds, etc will always look super sexy to me.


----------



## BentAnat (Jan 18, 2018)

Daeomness does stunning work on necks.

That said, i REALLY like the PRS Brush Stroke Birds


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 18, 2018)

Daemoness.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jan 18, 2018)

Blytheryn said:


> Daemoness.


This, This is it.


----------



## pondman (Jan 18, 2018)

Blytheryn said:


> Daemoness.



I'll go along with that, I absolutely love that one.


----------



## neotronic (Jan 18, 2018)

Blytheryn said:


> Daemoness.


Just went here to post this one, you've been way faster  This one is the best, ever.


----------



## neun Arme (Jan 19, 2018)

As much as I appreciate the amount of craftsmanship involved in this inlay, I find this absolutely over the top, imo.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a thing for black block inlays on a maple board with a black binding - Geddy Lee j-bass style:






Someday I'll do an hsh surf green strat with a neck like that. Pearl pickguard and black pickups and hardware.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m pretty reserved with inlays. I like offset dots, none at all, and for flashy style I really only like PRS birds. Not a fan of logo inlays at the 12th ala Chapman, Solar, ESP, K(iesel) etc.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 19, 2018)

Shit, posted in the other thread, I'll copy it here.

The forever classic Daemoness water drop. It will always be my favourite inlay:











The Viking long ship ones that he did also serve as desktop backgrounds for me. Absolutely incredible pieces of art.


----------



## Soya (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Walshy (Jan 31, 2018)

Daemoness, obviously, but gotta give a shout out for Ervin Somogyi. He does ENTIRE GUITARS which are basically inlaid wood. Never seen anything like it. His rosettes put laser cutters to shame!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=e...UICigB&biw=1009&bih=1043#imgrc=Bp9qJw19JvdGMM:


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2018)

the Luminlay stuff. super simple but glowing on a dim stage is so damn helpful.
I cant wait to upgrade all my guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2018)

*Carillion has done some really awesome inlays, all done by hand too*. 
















*Red Layer also does some insane stuff, but his inlays are all cnc/lasercut.*


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> *Carillion has done some really awesome inlays, all done by hand too*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit
who the hell would better that.....


----------



## Deegatron (Feb 2, 2018)

Both those Carillion and Red layer stuff are insanely clean. CNC or not I'd rock any of those guitars... well almost... the last 2 pictures from Red layer are a bit tacky for my tastes but still very cool....


----------



## boogie2 (Feb 2, 2018)

The Knaggs Black Pearl is cool...


----------



## Arshu123 (Feb 5, 2018)

boogie2 said:


> View attachment 58879
> The Knaggs Black Pearl is cool...


OOOOh I LOVE this one! It is a huge inspiration for my waghorn.


----------



## MoonJelly (Feb 9, 2018)

Always been partial to the Vai DNA inlay.


----------

